# Tracker 1436



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishfinaddict said:


> View attachment 20071
> View attachment 20072
> View attachment 20073
> Here is my new build, a Tracker 1436 tin boat with a 15hp 2smoke johnson. Runs 22mph with a chewed up prop and gets me out to the fish.


And nice pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Aren't you the guy who used to customize those nice Gheenoes? If so I think I met you at their shop way back when.


----------



## M48SHOOTER (Oct 20, 2019)

I know it's a necro thread, but I love the poling platform. How has it held up?


----------



## Seth Byrd (Apr 1, 2020)

I like the poling platform. I was going to build one myself and i was wondering if you could send me closer pictures of how it is held up.


----------



## miamimattoutdoors (Sep 22, 2021)

Fishfinaddict said:


> View attachment 20071
> View attachment 20072
> View attachment 20073
> Here is my new build, a Tracker 1436 tin boat with a 15hp 2smoke johnson. Runs 22mph with a chewed up prop and gets me out to the fish.


Where did you get that platform? Great idea!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

miamimattoutdoors said:


> Where did you get that platform? Great idea!


I could be wrong, but check Amazon for aluminum platform. I’ve been thinking of doing the same.


----------



## miamimattoutdoors (Sep 22, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> I could be wrong, but check Amazon for aluminum platform. I’ve been thinking of doing the same.


Awesome! Thank you! If I find it, I will post on it here. 
I am also going to investigate, how he attached the seating to the Jon Boat itself, so it doesn't slide off.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

Man I have a buddy who has a very similar jon boat, he's going to love seeing this setup!


----------

